# Building a baby Brookie



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever since I decided on using 32mm track for my mine tram, I've been concerned about the... durability, of the drivetrain on the Faller 0-6-0T. So I decided I needed a second unit to share the shunting duties.

I stumbled across this oddball critter on feebay. A 6 wheel, 2 rail, O scale, Atlas/Riverossi drive block, with a Lionel shell... Kind of part Plymouth, part Davenport, part European Whoknowswhat -- all ugly, totally the wrong scale, but only $10 plus shipping....


















Now, what to DO with it? Then I thought, "How about a 10 (or so) ton Brookville?" They're proportioned something like that.....



























It's not finished, I need to scrounge an air horn and a 1/24 car battery yet, add window glass and an operator, and do a bunch of sanding... but I think it looks more or less presentable


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great scratchbuild work! It's becomming a nice 'old an' battered' critter. Have you decided on a colour yet?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 05 May 2010 02:56 AM .... Have you decided on a colour yet? 
Not really. I might leave it red and black. I might paint it Tuscan. Or I could paint it Turquoise (minus the 'NUMA' logo, lol)... any suggestions?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05 May 2010 07:38 AM 
Posted By Paulus on 05 May 2010 02:56 AM .... Have you decided on a colour yet? 
Not really. I might leave it red and black. I might paint it Tuscan. Or I could paint it Turquoise (minus the 'NUMA' logo, lol)... any suggestions? 

I do, actually...








I always like the combination of faded yellow and rust. Like this yellow critter.
Or all black...

Just suggestions... I'm looking forward on the paint jacket you are going to give it! Turquoise... Dirk Pit would be proud...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun stuff, I'm actually surprised no one ever did a LS Brookville, especially given the number of 2 axle engines out there


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I'd think that the HLW Mack and a Larry G-Scale Caterpillar generator set could be bashed into a 16-20 ton Brookville in less than a day. I've got a Mack base. a gen set, and another c-16 cab around here someplace, but alas, no motor block......


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05 May 2010 02:15 PM 
Vic, I'd think that the HLW Mack and a Larry G-Scale Caterpillar generator set could be bashed into a 16-20 ton Brookville in less than a day. I've got a Mack base. a gen set, and another c-16 cab around here someplace, but alas, no motor block...... 

Too late - already done that:










The cab is off a Scientific xmas tree set, This one is called the "Too Easy" bash because it took all of 30 minutes to put together and most of that was the cab interior


----------

